# Passwort in Userform eingeben um Schreibschutz in Tabelle aufzuheben



## Hansi2010 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Userform anzulegen, die beim öffnen eines Tabellenblattes nach einem Passwort fragen. Wenn das Passwort richtig eingegeben wird, dann soll der Schreibschutz deaktiviert werden. Wird das Passwort nicht eingegeben, dann soll der Schreibschutz aktiv bleiben. 
Wenn die Tabelle wieder neu geöffnet wird, dann sollte der Schreibschutz wieder aktiv sein, unabhängig davon, ob bei der vorigen Nutzung der Schreibschutz deaktiviert wurde oder nicht.

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee wie man so etwas umsetzen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Hans


----------



## Drogist (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hans,

Ideen gibt es gewiss genau so viele, wie es Programme gibt, in denen du UserForms erstellen und nutzen kannst.

Also sage uns doch erst einmal, womit du arbeitest ... "Tabellenblatt" lässt mich zwar an Excel denken, aber es gibt da noch einige andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## zyclop (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hansi

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Excel einsetzt. Machbar ist es, ebenfalls mit der User Form.

Hier findest du einen Eintrag zum Thema Schreibschutz per VBA. Du müsstest dann das ganze mit einer UserForm machen.

Ich hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden.

gruss zyclop


----------



## Hansi2010 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe nun eine Lösung gefunden. 
Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich hier eine Excel-Datei hochladen kann, dann würde ich die Lösung auch gerne online stellen.

Viele Grüße und nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe.

Hans


----------



## tombe (5. Mai 2010)

GuMo Hans,

normalerweise gibt es beim Antworten unten einen Button "Anhänge verwalten". Wenn du den anklickst, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster wo du dann die Dateien hochladen kannst.

Wenn es bei dir anders sein sollte, liegt es daran das du als Gast unterwegs bist ! ! ! ! Aber dann kannst du ja so vielleicht beschreiben wie du das Problem gelöst hast.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zyclop (5. Mai 2010)

Es liegt an der Registrierung. Aber das ist die Gelegenheit, sich in diesem Forum zu registrieren oder nicht? 

Das beste Forum der Welt tutorials.de

gruss Zyclop


----------



## Hansi2010 (5. Mai 2010)

Hey,
so, jetzt bin ich auch registriert! ;-)

Das ist die Lösung, die ich erhalten habe:

http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic383351_0_0_asc.php


Viel Spass damit.

Viele Grüße 
Hans


----------

